# I Feel Like Dancing!!



## Lara

Retro version of "UPTOWN FUNK" Mash-up:






"CAN'T STOP THE FEELING" - Justin Timberlake:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

That first one you posted Seabreeze, was too cute and got me up and dancing...and that's saying a lot LOL. 
Then I kept watching them all and kept dancing. The last one of the Seniors reminded me of this one that I love:

The Piano Guys surprise some seniors with "SNOOPY:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cute Lara, thanks for the morning smiles! :love_heart:  I doesn't take much to get me up and dancing, just a TV commercial with an old rock song will do it, keeps me fit, only exercise I get. epper:


----------



## Lara

Maroon5...Adam Levine... "SUGAR"


----------



## JustBonee

^  You just had to get that song back into  my head Lara!  :banana:


----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## Lara

Love that, hauntedtexan! Good find. Pretty good timing he's got there.

Bonnie haha...that's the idea...as long as it's got you dancing too:wiggle:

Rita Hayworth Compilation STAYIN' ALIVE:


----------



## Lara

*David Bowie & Mick Jagger? "*_Dancing in The Streets"
_


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Trade




----------



## Trade




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lara




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Arthur Murray Shag - How To Shag (1937)


----------



## Lara

Another fun mash-up but this time to the tune of 
Justin Timberlake's "Can't Stop The Feeling"...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Shut Up and Dance With Me


----------



## Lara




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

I think this is Bruce Springsteen's mother because 
he said "Happy Mother's Day" at the end of the dance


----------



## Lara

Renee Zellwinger and Catherine Zeta Jones in "Chicago"


----------



## SeaBreeze

They just played a snippet of this song on a TV commercial, and I immediately started dancing....thought of this thread.


----------



## Lara

Ooh La La...me too SeaBreeze...I was shake shake shakin' it


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

Wow SeaBreeze!! Did they win the final competition? It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yes, they did win.  I was glad because she's such a sweet girl and she really worked hard.


----------



## Lara

Aww...I'm happy for her too. 
I remember seeing Bindi in that show but not 
the one you posted and never knew the outcome. 
TY for letting me know.

Happy December 1st !!!!

*Siblings!!*
V V V


----------



## Lara

"Marry You"


----------



## ProsperosDaughter




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Ferocious

*Singing In The rain.....and Dancing too*

One of the all time great scenes of 'Dancing and Singing' in the wet stuff.....


----------



## applecruncher

Lots more good ones in this thread:

https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...vie-Dance-Scenes?highlight=movie+dance+scenes


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Ferocious

C'est Moi said:


>




Absolutely Brilliant, loved it, thank you C'est Moi


----------



## Lara

C'mon Seniors! Let's dance! This is slow, sexy, and fun! 

Anyone can do this...even while sitting in your chair if you need to. Just move with it.

You won't even know you're exercising! You'll be too busy smiling and having fun!


----------



## Keesha

That’s HOT stuff Lara. Slow & sexy is right. I’m going to learn it. 
Thanks. I love dancing


----------



## gumbud




----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> C'mon Seniors! Let's dance! This is slow, sexy, and fun!
> 
> Anyone can do this...even while sitting in your chair if you need to.
> 
> You won't even know you're exercising! You'll be too busing smiling and having fun!





I exercised my eyes 'good-style' watching this 'interesting' video.....:hatlaugh1:

Thank you Lara


----------



## Lara

We'll let you watch,opcorn: Take a seat :laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lara said:


> C'mon Seniors! Let's dance! This is slow, sexy, and fun!
> 
> Anyone can do this...even while sitting in your chair if you need to.
> 
> You won't even know you're exercising! You'll be too busing smiling and having fun!



Thanks for the earworm Lara!   That reminds me of a lot of the dances we did in my Zumba class years ago, lots of fun and a good workout.  I do those moves around my house all the time, with or without music!


----------



## Keesha

Oh goodness Seabreeze. You did Zumba dancing workouts?
You must have been in great shape because those dance workouts are TOUGH!
good for you!


----------



## Ferocious

I'm already sat down, Lara, this is fun.............it' would be even better if you, Keesha and SeaBreeze could give these old eyes of mine a demonstration of one of these dance routines.............just a suggestion............an easy, short, 25 minute routine would do........:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Keesha

Ummm.........NO.....but I ‘love’ a good sense of humour. layful:


----------



## Lara

Okay, ferocious, but you have to go first with one of these. 

Follow the guy's moves and don't forget the hip action. 

We'll meet you on the beach!


----------



## Keesha

Oh Lara, Lara, Lara. 
GOOD morning! 
Not only is the dancing hot but their language is as sexy as ever. :love_heart:
What a great way to start the morning. 
:thankyou1:


----------



## Lara

Tip: To roll your hips, think Hula Hoop.....Hula Hula Hoop 

Imagine a hula hoop around your waist and focus!


----------



## Keesha

:laugh: You Expect me to imagine hula hoops after seeing this?:wiggle:


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Tip: To roll your hips, think Hula Hoop.....Hula Hula Hoop
> 
> Imagine a hula hoop around your waist and focus!






Hmmmm...........I suppose I could try this in the mornings......... with a cup of tea in one hand and a piece of toast in the other...........after I've done my 500 press-ups...........looks easy.....:bigwink:


----------



## Lara

She feels like dancin' and "There Ain't NUTHIN' Gonna Steal Her Joy"...


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> She feels like dancin' and "There Ain't NUTHIN' Gonna Steal Her Joy"...




Lovely, absolutely lovely.  I'll bet that that young lady will run rings around any young man in a few years..........


----------



## Lara

"Silent Place" by Jiggy
Global Togetherness Dancing. Never miss an opportunity to dance!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

"500 Miles" Mash-up of Dancing... start with a little toe-tapping (with Laurel and Hardy) and before you know it you'll be movin' and groovin' (whether sitting or standing).


----------



## Lara

Watch for Charlie Chaplin here and there but mostly at the 3 minute mark...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Lara

I messed up in post #67 regarding a mashup dance video with Charlie Chaplin. While trying to find it, I found this:

"Shut Up and Dance With Me"...






*Compilation from 88 movies...
*Silver Linings PlaybookReality BitesSomething BorrowedLove, ActuallyCharlie’s AngelsDirty DancingBigReservoir DogsAmerican BeautyHappy Feet13 Going On 30Slumdog MillionaireSave the Last DanceAlice in WonderlandKick A$$Pulp Fiction500 Days of SummerFlashdanceThis is the EndGrease(unknown)TangledThe Replacements(unknown)(unknown)The Wolf of Wall StreetAmerican Pie - The Wedding(unknown)BeetlejuiceAmerican Pie(unknown)King of New York(unknown)The MaskMama Mia(unknown)The ProposalAmerican Pie - The Wedding(unknown)Magic Mike40 Year Old VirginWest Side StoryFerris Beuller’s Day OffBeetlejuice40 Year Old VirginHitchRisky BusinessThe Breakfast ClubPenguins of MadagascarMermaidsNothing to LoseBilly ElliotShall We DanceHairsprayNapoleon DynamitePuss in BootsShe’s All ThatThe HeatRush HourWest Side StoryA Night at the RoxburyBurn After ReadingStep UpDirty DancingThe Sound of MusicSilver Linings PlaybookThe Ugly TruthScent of a WomanBeauty and the BeastPretty in PinkGreaseThe Perks of Being a WallflowerAlong Came PollyWhite NightsCry BabyTropic ThunderBlues BrothersMary PoppinsFootloose(unknown)The Sweetest ThingCoyote UglySaturday Night Fever(unknown)Rock of AgesLittle Miss SunshineEnchantedBring It On​


----------



## RadishRose

Yay! That was great.


----------



## Lara

Thanks Radish Rose but I messed up in #67 with Charlie Chaplin and now, again in #70... "Walk the Moon" was posted earlier in the thread by SeaBreeze. 
Oh well, we're seniors so everything is new every day! Aren't we lucky?!! :jammin: :rofl:

This isn't the complete Mashup of dances with Charlie Chaplin but it is the dance they featured of him...


----------



## Meanderer

Buster Keaton - grand slam dance


----------



## RadishRose

Many men lift weights. Real men lift women.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Ferocious

Olivia said:


>




What an absolute joy and fun to watch....and how those lovely young girls can manipulate their bodies like they do just defies all logic.....wonderful stuff, thank you Olivia for the entertainment.....


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Lara

_(Thanks for that Elvis shuffle video, Olivia! Fun! Good find!)_

*Honky Tonk!*


----------



## Ferocious

Another good find, Lara, thank you.....


----------



## Olivia

Lara, I love watching that shuffle dance video. It makes me want to get up and move. I'd sure like to learn that dance but I'd probably end up having to have hip replacements. layful:


----------



## CeeCee

First time seeing this thread...what fun!!!

Watched a few and will eventually get to all of them.

Certainly a mood lifter!

Thanks to all who’ve posted here.


----------



## RadishRose

Tango! Banderas!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

Wait 10 seconds for Nils & Bianca as they dance to... 
"Hey, Heyyyy, Baby, I want to know oh o o o will you be my girl". 
They are too cute :love_heart:


----------



## Ferocious

Thought I'd have a go at this.............Hmmmmm.......after 3,5 seconds I've got aches and pains in places I didn't know I had.......superb to watch though.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Olivia

I know, it gets too exciting and it's easy forget you're not a teenager anymore.


----------



## Lara

It's funny, but I watched some previous dances of Nils' & Bianca's younger days that were much more energetic "Swing" dancers BUT their slower version now is much more appealing and fun to watch. Now Bianca is flirtatious in a vintage-shy way and he's so happy and fluid. They both look like they are genuinely enjoying themselves more now. 

Aging suits them. Some of us get better with age if we're not afraid to show it. It takes a bit of confidence I suppose.

It would have been interesting to know the outcome from the judges.


----------



## Ferocious

Olivia said:


> I know, it gets too exciting and it's easy forget you're not a teenager anymore.




Not a teenager any more!!      Not a teenager any more!!


I'll have you know, Olivia, and you too Lara, that I'm still a teenager, only, I'm trapped in some old geezer's body............


Not a teenager any more.....cheek......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Lara

Dance Battle with Jennifer Lopez:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Meanderer

_*Watusi with Lucy Johnson and Steve McQueen*_

First Daughter Luci Baines Johnson Dances the Watusi and Makes History, 1964


----------



## C'est Moi

Just think... they're all 60+ somethings now.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

*DANCING WITH THE CARS!*


----------



## RadishRose

SB, Thanks for the Russian dances. They are so beautiful!


----------



## RadishRose

I've never seen anything like Dancing w/ Cars before, Meanderer!  Cool


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


>



Oh...Magoo....you've done it again!nthego:


----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil

It's nice to see some TOTP in here.


----------



## Nihil

This is some good cardio.


----------



## Nihil




----------



## Meanderer

Old Movie Stars Dance to Uptown Funk


----------



## RadishRose

Nihil said:


>



Spectacular!


----------



## Nihil




----------



## Keesha

Meanderer said:


> Old Movie Stars Dance to Uptown Funk



This is awesome :clap:


----------



## Nihil




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil

I'm Russian and German, but I think there's some Bonobo down the line.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## Nihil




----------



## MeAgain

I trained back in the late 60s to be a ballroom dance instructor, but the dance and attire and dance steps changed too much for me. Plus my dance partner no longer dances.
   Loved the beautiful gowns they wore then.


----------



## MeAgain

I trained back in the late 60s to be a ballroom dance instructor, but the dance and attire and dance steps changed too much for me. Plus my dance partner no longer dances.
   Loved the beautiful gowns they wore then.







This is more like burlesque than ballroom.


----------



## MeAgain

Cool down to this one.


----------



## MeAgain

Hubbys brother and his wife do these shag dances now. Only in his early 60s not too many calastenics.


----------



## MeAgain

Hubbys brother and his wife do these shag dances now. Only in his early 60s not too many calastenics.<br><br>


----------



## CeeCee

MeAgain said:


> Hubbys brother and his wife do these shag dances now. Only in his early 60s not too many calastenics.<br><br>




Such FUN!!  Makes me wanna get up and dance but my mind says....your back will spasm, lol.


----------



## MeAgain

CeeCee said:


> Such FUN!!  Makes me wanna get up and dance but my mind says....your back will spasm, lol.



I warm up first but when my back goes out I don't dance till it is better. CeeCee maybe start off real slow?


----------



## CeeCee

MeAgain said:


> I warm up first but when my back goes out I don't dance till it is better. CeeCee maybe start off real slow?



I did actually take dance lessons when I was about 19....ballroom type.  Learned the cha cha, Fox trot, tango, waltz and a few others.

That was 49 years ago...my husband was a great dancer and we went to a lot of dances especially in Chicago but that slowed down when he was diagnosed with colon cancer in the early 90’s.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## MeAgain




----------



## MeAgain




----------



## Lara

Mrs. Doubtfire Dance....Part I
Song is "Dude Looks Like a Lady" haha


----------



## Lara

Mrs. Doubtfire Dance...Part II
Song is "Dude Looks Like a Lady"


----------



## Meanderer

_*The Dinner Dance*_


----------



## Olivia




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## RadishRose

Hey, that was fun. I remember all but one- hully gully.

 They were pretty good but I have to brag I made better mashed potatoes.

My ankles would snap if I tried that today!


----------



## applecruncher

RR, I was disappointed they didn't do the Jerk and the Monkey.


----------



## RadishRose

applecruncher said:


> RR, I was disappointed they didn't do the Jerk and the Monkey.



Yes and the Frug! 
But it was still a fun video,


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Meanderer

Lionel Richie - Dancing On The Ceiling


----------



## RadishRose

applecruncher said:


>



Outstanding!


----------



## RadishRose

Olivia said:


>



So cool!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Lionel Richie - Dancing On The Ceiling



Amazing!


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## JFBev




----------



## JFBev




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Lara

No shame in THIS workplace! 
This guy is not even out of breath. 
Great exercise to start their workday!
Or spike that 3 o'clock slump.


----------



## Lara

Great 80's Music! Easy Moves! C'mon Ladies! And Guys! Only 8 Mins!
I love this motivating music!! Let's do this every morning! Just move what you can!


----------



## Ferocious

You do the first  7 minutes, Lara, then I'll join you for the last 10 seconds.....


----------



## Lara

Footloose...the full 6:16 minute scene. 

I think I saw a mash-up using only a small portion of this but this is the first time I've seen the whole dance. 

Song is by Kenny Loggins


----------



## Lara

Never stop Jiving!


----------



## Ferocious

Brilliant stuff, Lara.....


----------



## Olivia




----------



## RadishRose

She was so wonderful!


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


>


This is so hot.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee

My favorite get up and dance  video ..  Move It!  ...  an oldie from 1963,  currently being played in a Coke commercial.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lochkelly

applecruncher said:


>


What movie is that from?


----------



## Lochkelly

Olivia said:


>


Love Glenn Miller!  Learned to love Big Band Music from my parents (born in 1923)!  This particular one reminds me of a restaurant in Georgia called The 57th Fighter Group.  It resembled a WWII era French cottage/house.  Felt like you were going back in time!


----------



## applecruncher

@Lochkelly 

I don't know, try Google.


----------



## Meanderer

Lochkelly said:


> What movie is that from?


From Movie ''Swing Kids (1993)''


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Bette Midler, Goldie Hawn, and Diane Keaton...


----------



## Meanderer

Soul Train Dancers Funny Dancing 70's retro Disco The Violent Femmes Shred


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lara

Puttin' On The Ritz


----------



## Lara

A mix of old-timers and new.
Look for Marilyn Monroe, GeneKelly, Doris Day, 
Jennifer Lopez, Richard Gere, Antonio Banderas, etc.


----------



## 911

Check out Bobby Banas in this fast paced song by Curtis Lee from 1961 (I think). You may have seen this dance to other songs on YouTube.


----------



## charry

Who did this ......


----------



## charry




----------



## 911

Jackie Wilson——a.k.a. Mr. Excitement

Jackie died on stage while performing the song “Lonely Teardrops.” When he got to the part in the song that goes “...my heart is crying, crying....” he clutched his chest and the audience thought that it was part of his acting out with the words. When he dropped to the floor, everyone knew something was wrong.


----------



## Lara

JSM and Eric Stehfest


----------



## peppermint

Sassycakes said:


>


Remember When.....The Good Old Days....


----------



## peppermint

charry said:


> Who did this ......


I did.....


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Lara

"You Shake it to the East, and Shake it to the West, and Percolate". Don't forget to Percolate 
No it's not a flashmob, it's not Tuba Skinny, but it IS New Orlean's French Quarter's
"Smoking Time Jazz Club"


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MeAgain

applecruncher said:


>


A good one,thanks.


----------



## MeAgain

applecruncher said:


> RR, I was disappointed they didn't do the Jerk and the Monkey.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lara

"Dance me to the End of Time" ~Leonard Cohen
I'll save you some time...go to the 3:00 minute mark to see her dance as if it were a ballet...beautiful
There's nothing happening in the first 3 minutes...
I guess you have to click on "watch on youtube"


----------



## Lara

The Hot Sardines - Bei Mir Bist du Shoen
Dancing starts at 0:45 seconds mark


----------



## Snowbound

One of my favorite flash mobs!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Go, Geezer, go!!*


----------



## Sassycakes

This made me smile.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Get down with your bad selves, ancient goddesses!    
*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Trade




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## kburra

Michael Jackson V Dancing Legends


----------



## kburra

Beautiful girls and Dancing legends.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183585068599709697


----------



## Meanderer

Team Monster Mash - Halloween - Dancing with the Stars


----------



## Pepper

Olivia's post #194 reminded me of this version:


----------



## Pepper

And.....my own post reminds me of two things:  1.  I used to have Mick's haircut (the Shag) And.....


----------



## Meanderer

Michael Vaughan & Natalie Quickstep to 'That Old Black Magic' - Strictly Come Dancing 2012 - BBC One


----------



## Pepper

And my first post here, #216, reminds me of Peter Griffin's commentary of it on 'Family Guy':
On second thought, don't want to make anyone mad.  Look it up yourselves!


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## Trade




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183585068599709697


Hilarious!


----------



## Lara

Whitney Houston..."I Wanna Dance With Someone..."


----------



## Lara

Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go...Take Me Dancing Tonight


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## charry




----------



## Ladybj

Lara said:


> Retro version of "UPTOWN FUNK" Mash-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "CAN'T STOP THE FEELING" - Justin Timberlake:


I put the D in dancing...lol   I LOVE UPTOWN FUNK ..  The greatest dancing video ever. Whoever put that together did a WONDERFUL job.  Love, Love Justin Timberlake - CAN'T STOP THE FEELING.


----------



## CrackerJack

Will you...please?


----------



## Ladybj

I LOVE DANCING... These dancing videos are GREAT!!!!


----------



## Denise1952

Trade said:


>


Loved Johnny Rivers


----------



## Ladybj

@Denise1952  I love your tagline:  "stay young at heart, be open to possibilities and play when you can".  This is how I live my life.


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952

Sound starts after a bit on this one


----------



## Ladybj

Denise1952 said:


>


This is one of my old time FAVORITE movies....LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## Denise1952

This is the part I wait for every year when I watch this Christmas movie:


----------



## Denise1952

Olivia said:


>


I love John Goodman, and this vid is great!!


----------



## Lara

_Midnight Waltz..._


----------



## charry

Who did this ?....


----------



## CrackerJack

charry said:


> Who did this ?....


Never knew the Stroll was back in 1958.  Love it! I was 15 and hadn't hit the dance halls and clubs. Then my first real boy friend came along and we were too busy "going steady"


----------



## CrackerJack

Gotta post this old fave of mine. Toes in overdrive and tapping already here


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> _Midnight Waltz..._


Lara, your "Midnight Waltz" reminded me of Dancing in the Dark.

"Dancing In The Dark" - Gilda Radner - Steve Martin - Fred Astaire - Cyd Charisse


----------



## Lara

Meanderer...OMGoodness! That was so much fun to watch! Never knew Gilda could dance like that. She wasn't bad except when she wanted to be 

Cracker Jack...My toes were tapping away too, before I even read your text


----------



## kburra

Actually made this one a few years back..Michael Jackson V Dancing Legends>


----------



## charry

CrackerJack said:


> Gotta post this old fave of mine. Toes in overdrive and tapping already here





wooohooo...love this ....


----------



## Wren

Another great song from Fats


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lara

Duo Dance with Mikhail Baryshnikov and Gregory Hines
from the movie "White Knights" 1980's


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Lara said:


> Duo Dance with Mikhail Baryshnikov and Gregory Hines
> from the movie "White Knights" 1980's


Isn’t that amazing?  What talent!  I know it’s hard work but gosh it looks like it would be so fun and freeing to be able to dance like that !!!!


----------



## Lara

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Isn’t that amazing?  What talent!  I know it’s hard work but gosh it looks like it would be so fun and freeing to be able to dance like that !!!!


I agree! Gregory Hines was brave to dance with Mikhail Baryshnikov! And yet he danced just as well! Who would have the nerve to do that?!


----------



## horseless carriage

At the Shake & Stir festival, dancing the tango to Dean Martin's version of "Sway."


Change of tempo, doing the jive to Glenn Miller's "Doin' the Jive."


----------



## Dana




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Aunt Marg

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 147583


What a performance that is. 

Some moves are better off left at home.


----------



## Sassycakes

OOOOpppps !


----------



## Lara

Donald O'Connor
*Tap Dancing in Rollerskates  *
at the *3:00 *minute mark in this video!!!


----------



## Lara

New Hollywood Compilation (Aug2020) by the one who created the compilation to "Uptown Funk".
This one is to "I'm So Excited" and there are many scenes of stars dancing
that you probably haven't seen before or at least in a very long time.


----------



## horseless carriage

Dean Martin's version of 'Sway,' starts of with: "When the Rumba rhythm starts to play." It was that reference to the rumba that made my wife and I think that was all you dance to Sway. However, this couple proved otherwise and inspired us to also dance tango to Sway. enjoy.


----------



## Lara

That was beautiful. You and your wife are so blessed to have each other to share that with. I'm sure you've had a long and fullfilling marriage. Keep on dancin' on


----------



## fmdog44

"Way Out West" dance (Laurel and Hardy) - Bing video


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## horseless carriage

Jive dancing comes in many variations. Originally it was called The Lindy Hop, that dance grew out of The Charleston, following the Lindy Hop was a short lived, variation called, The Balboa. Then in wartime Britain, with the big bands, came The Jitterbug. In the fifties with the rise of Elvis, the genre of music lent it's name to yet another variation of jive, this time it would be known as, Rock & Roll. No matter which one you do, putting some gymnastic moves always goes down well with an audience.


----------



## Dana

...and I'm dancing right now!


----------



## dobielvr

Lara said:


> New Hollywood Compilation (Aug2020) by the one who created the compilation to "Uptown Funk".
> This one is to "I'm So Excited" and there are many scenes of stars dancing
> that you probably haven't seen before or at least in a very long time.


I love seeing this stuff, imo we just don't have this caliber kind of dancers anymore.  The best!

I do like John Travolta and his dancing tho.


----------



## Meanderer

Best 60s Dancer Boy Ever - The Nitty Gritty​It's pretty obvious which one.    Taken from The Judy Garland Show, 1964


----------



## Meanderer

Miss Moonshine buckdancing Billy in the Low Ground - Chomp and Stomp ​



Porch jam at Cabbagetown chili and oldtime/bluegrass music festival honoring the musical tradition of this mill town neighborhood. It really isn't moonshine in the mason jar, its peach-flavored Georgia Iced Tea.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Could I Have This Dance...Anne Murray


----------



## Meanderer

Do You Love Me?​Boston Dynamics.  www.BostonDynamics.com.


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Lara

Top 10 Tap Dancing of all time...I was intrigued by the group "Tip Tap & Toe" at the 4:28 mark
Library of Congress said "Winfield slid forward, backward, and around as if he had buttered feet on a hot stove"
From an Abbot & Costello film, "Pardon My Sarong" and a song by the Inkspots. Circa 1930s and 1940s


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## horseless carriage

At the start of that video, you see Christina Aguilera singing: "Candyman." Here's the full version.




Have you ever wondered why Christina is seen in triplicate?
Could it be that Candyman has been reworked from something more famous?


----------



## Meanderer

Fred Astaire's tap shoes  (For practice)​
"This pair of brown suede tap shoes worn by Fred Astaire date from the 1930s. We are still working to determine exactly when and where they were worn. Several biographers of Fred Astaire have noted his perfectionist tendencies. He reportedly practiced, practiced and practiced again to achieve his fluid, elegant dance persona. These well-worn shoes bear witness to this effort".


----------



## Meanderer

The Fantastic Flamenco Dancer, José Greco​A short clip from the 1956 movie "Around The World in 80 Days"


----------



## Meanderer

....and the Flamingo dancer!




Red Barber and Fred Astaire.​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Best tap dancer and drummer in the world​Eleanor Powell and Buddy Rich should have done more things together. A stunning tap dance routine.




"According to Wikipedia Fred Astaire was somewhat intimidated by Eleanor who was the only woman capable of out-dancing him. He was quoted in his autobiography as saying, "She 'put 'em down like a man', no ricky-ticky-sissy stuff with Ellie. She really knocked out a tap dance in a class by herself."  BTW, her husband was Glenn Ford".


----------



## timoc

I bumped into a couple I'd not seen for 40 years. They never had any children because dancing was their passion, I noticed they had both lost a leg. 

"Jim and you too Jean, I was so sorry to hear about your accident, and worse, that it put a stop to your dancing", I said.

"Thank for your kind words, Tim, but every Friday night, we still go to our local 'hop'."


----------



## horseless carriage

timoc said:


> I bumped into a couple I'd not seen for 40 years. They never had any children because dancing was their passion, I noticed they had both lost a leg.
> 
> "Jim and you too Jean, I was so sorry to hear about your accident, and worse, that it put a stop to your dancing", I said.
> 
> "Thank for your kind words, Tim, but every Friday night, we still go to our local 'hop'."






Adrianne Haslet-Davis has been inspiring people from all over the world with her resilient recovery from the Boston Marathon Bombings where she lost her left leg below the knee. She has had an outpouring of encouragement from the amputee community asking her to dance on a generic prosthetic, in hopes that they too can be inspired to dance. While most of us would use "I have two left feet" as an excuse not to dance, Adrianne and her partner Artsiom Chapialiou are here to prove you don't even need one left foot to really shake things up! Adrianne Haslet-Davis is a professional ballroom dancer whose world came crashing down when she lost her left leg below the knee at the Boston Marathon Bombings.  She has made the long journey back to the dance floor with her partner Artsiom Chapialiou and hopes to inspire other amputees to dance as well.


----------



## Meanderer

Jerry Lewis is a goof, but a pretty good dancer! It takes a bit of skill to balance goofy gestures, accuracy and rhythm simultaneously!

Jerry Lewis Jitterbug​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## kburra

What indeed?


----------



## kburra

Better join up me Thinks>


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Meanderer said:


> Best tap dancer and drummer in the world​Eleanor Powell and Buddy Rich should have done more things together. A stunning tap dance routine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "According to Wikipedia Fred Astaire was somewhat intimidated by Eleanor who was the only woman capable of out-dancing him. He was quoted in his autobiography as saying, "She 'put 'em down like a man', no ricky-ticky-sissy stuff with Ellie. She really knocked out a tap dance in a class by herself."  BTW, her husband was Glenn Ford".


 Here's more of Fred and Eleanor...  can't believe I'd never seen this clip before!


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Paco Dennis said:


>



Paco, WOW, I loved those 2 kids! Here they are all grown up and recreating their 1930's performance in 1990. It's not as good of course but not bad for at least 70 years old now. The intro is about a minute and a half so skip that with the slider if you want...


----------



## ohioboy

Lara, did you know Jimmy had a nickle?


----------



## Lara

Omgosh, so cute...that little one on the left when they started singing "Jimmy had a sweetheart", she really got into it


----------



## Lara

_*Dance Me to The End of Love... *_*Leonard Cohen*



Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin
Dance me through the panic till I'm gathered safely in
Lift me like an olive branch and be my homeward dove
Dance me to the end of love

Let me see your beauty when the witnesses are gone
Let me feel you moving like they do in Babylon
Show me slowly what I only know the limits of
Dance me to the end of love

Dance me to the wedding now, dance me on and on
Dance me very tenderly and dance me very long
We're both of us beneath our love, we're both of us above
Dance me to the end of love

Dance me to the children who are asking to be born
Dance me through the curtains that our kisses have outworn
Raise a tent of shelter now, though every thread is torn
Dance me to the end of love


----------



## Lara

Notice anything odd about this picture?


----------



## ohioboy

Odd obvious, or odd you'll never find it? Is she wearing diapers?


----------



## Lara

The band isn't playing but the dancers are dancing


----------



## ohioboy

Lara said:


> The band isn't playing


That's not odd to me, they are taking a break.


----------



## Lara

Notice anything odd about this one? Not as obvious. Hint: it's in the lower quarter of the pic


----------



## Lara

ohioboy said:


> That's not odd to me, they are taking a break.


That's not the point though. What's odd is what are the dancers dancing to if the band isn't playing?...in post 302


----------



## ohioboy

Stumped on 306.


----------



## ohioboy

Lara said:


> That's not the point though. What's odd is what are the dancers dancing to if the band isn't playing?...in post 302


They are statues.


----------



## Lara

They are not lol. 
Notice in post #306 that no one has their heels on the floor, not even the guests sitting down


----------



## ohioboy

Lara said:


> They are not lol.
> Notice in post #306 that no one has their heels on the floor, not even the guests sitting down


And my dear, what cultural, scientific or historical value does that observation hold? (ok go ahead and hit me).


----------



## Lara

I just made it that up from what I observed to make it a fun game...and I'm not that good at it apparently


----------



## ohioboy

I forgive you.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## ohioboy

Here's patty who's lived only in Brooklyn heights.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> I just made it that up from what I observed to make it a fun game...and I'm not that good at it apparently


Thanks, Lara, for keeping us on our toes!


----------



## Meanderer

Toe Dance  1929​


----------



## Lara

hahaha....never saw Tap Dancing in Pointe Ballet Shoes before!
I have to say she wasn't all that graceful  ...but gets an A for effort!


----------



## horseless carriage

Lara said:


> Notice anything odd about this picture?
> 
> View attachment 170021


It's not odd, but you wouldn't get an experienced dancer to dance in a tight fitting skirt.
My wife has always chosen something with a flare, or lounge pants.


----------



## horseless carriage

Natasha & Paul, good friends, great dancers. No longer an item but they still dance. 
I mentioned a jive dance known as The Balboa previously. These two are great exponents of The Balboa.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Hernando's Hideaway_


----------



## horseless carriage

Meanderer said:


> _Hernando's Hideaway_


We were out last Saturday night, when the band played Dean Martin's: "Sway," we did much the same as these two. It brings a lot of smiles and it certainly gets attention.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## David777

Reading this revisited 2017 thread for first time.  In the past have watched the OP's Uptown Funk video showing dancing from old movie clips.  Noticed most subsequent post links have gone stale.  As an adult, have always been able to freestyle dance with a similar fast footwork style though not tap and still do because it is incredibly viscerally exhilarating fun.  The last time many ordinary people danced in those ways was before Disco rose in the mid 1970s.  Really liked that clip with Eleanor Powell and Fred Astair, I'd never seen.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Always take a little time to crank the tunes, and do some dancing around the shop. Never fails to elevate my mood, and contribute to improved production. Also "helps build strong body's 12 ways" Mike


----------



## horseless carriage

Meanderer said:


>


Not bad, but if you really want to do justice to Dean Martin's: "Sway:"




Or if you really like the swing era, then the master is for you:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

The only "Dancing", is in the title.......

Tony Bennett, Lady Gaga - Dream Dancing


----------



## Lara

Jerusalema Challenge


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Jerusalema Challenge


https://www.irishpost.com/entertain...hallenge-start-and-how-can-i-take-part-203542


*What is the Jerusalema Challenge?*​Simply put, the Jerusalema challenge is a dance.

Those taking up the challenge perform a dance reel to the song Jerusalema, a gospel-influenced house song by South African producer   Master KG and performed by singer-songwriter Nomcebo.

They then upload a video of their dance to social media and tag their friends, family or co-workers to challenge them to do the dance next.


----------



## RadishRose

@Lara, I enjoyed this! Thanks.


----------



## Pink Biz

...


----------



## Pink Biz

Lara said:


> Jerusalema Challenge


----------



## Meanderer

Bob Hope & James Cagney Dance Off - The Seven Little Foys (1955)


----------



## Shero




----------



## dobielvr

Lara said:


> Jerusalema Challenge


A lot of the steps remind me of country line dancing.

Not that I know how to do it, but I've seen it in person in some of the country western bars in a neighboring town.


----------



## Shero




----------



## Meanderer

No Contest.....#55!

_Swing Dance  1943_​


----------



## hawkdon

Lets take it back a few years...


----------



## charry

Anyone remember this dance lol….it’s before my time tho


----------



## Rah-Rah

*The Barn Raising Dance from Seven Brides for Seven Brothers*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

From the movie:  SUMMER STOCK  1950 Some good swing dance to start followed by a tap routine by Gene Kelly and Judy Garland. Good stuff all around.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Fasten your seatbelts. This is what they're doing in today's youngest generation....
No bad language, no alcohol, no drugs....just pure clean crazy weird creative fun


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Fasten your seatbelts. This is what they're doing in today's youngest generation....
> No bad language, no alcohol, no drugs....just pure clean crazy weird creative fun


This is so awesome!

How I wish I could dance lively again but after my first hop, I'd be face down on the living room carpet.

 Thanks for posting this Lara I just love it!!!


----------



## dseag2

This makes me feel like dancing.


----------



## Chris21E




----------



## dseag2

Chris21E said:


>


No one puts Baby in the corner.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Lara

This is funny and a good beat.
A toe-tapper and a real shoulder shaker in an old SNL kind' way! 
Better than current SNL
"COINCIDANCE"


----------



## Wren




----------



## Lara

"2 Blind Mice" meets Beethoven


----------



## Lara

I cried. 
happy tears.
I know... 
we've all seen similar ones 
but this one just got me...


----------



## horseless carriage

charry said:


> Anyone remember this dance lol….it’s before my time tho


There are so many versions of The Stroll nowadays, well there are if you go to the sort of vintage events that we go to. One of the most popular forms of dance at those vintage events is Rumba inspired, Argentine Tango.

Here's a fabulous version of that dance.


----------



## Lara

Dan Ackroyd and John Belushi dancing
starts at the 1:20 minute mark
so slide the bar to skip intro
It's no Tango Sway but funny and energetic


----------



## Lara

That Brazilian Couple
"When My Husband Do The Dishes" (not a typo)
Notice she's dancing on her toes the
whole time she's hopping around the kitchen.
Try it


----------



## Meanderer

"Frank's version of "Moonlight Serenade" is gorgeous and it never sounded better.  The song was written by Glenn Miller in 1939.   _The video is a scene from the 1937 movie "A Damsel In Distress" with Fred Astaire and Joan Fontaine. _ Rendered in widescreen and tinted, the lyrics of the song and their dance routine compliment one another perfectly."


----------



## Meanderer

"The Prince of Wales took part in a ceremony celebrating cultural life in Saudi Arabia, whilst wearing traditional dress and wielding a sword." (2014)


----------



## RadishRose

Ridiculous.... looks like a fool on vacation. Bah.


----------



## Meanderer

Leo Sayer - Long Tall Glasses (I Can Dance)


----------



## Meanderer

Calypso Rose - I Feel Like Dancing


----------



## Lara

Meanderer said:


> "Frank's version of "Moonlight Serenade" is gorgeous and it never sounded better.  The song was written by Glenn Miller in 1939.   _The video is a scene from the 1937 movie "A Damsel In Distress" with Fred Astaire and Joan Fontaine. _ Rendered in widescreen and tinted, the lyrics of the song and their dance routine compliment one another perfectly."


From 1937...what a treat.
So I enlarged the screen. 
It was absolutely beautiful 
the way Fred Astaire and Joan Fontaine 
just floated on air like downy feathers on a breeze.
Thank you. It was delightful to watch.


----------



## ronaldj

I felt like dancing, but I just washed my feet and cannot do a thing with them,.


----------



## kburra

Never going home


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Ridiculous.... looks like a fool on vacation. Bah.


Count the blades....I think he deserves a medal for bravery!


----------



## Meanderer

Shakespeare in love Dance


----------



## Mizmo

Meanderer said:


> "Frank's version of "Moonlight Serenade" is gorgeous and it never sounded better.  The song was written by Glenn Miller in 1939.   _The video is a scene from the 1937 movie "A Damsel In Distress" with Fred Astaire and Joan Fontaine. _ Rendered in widescreen and tinted, the lyrics of the song and their dance routine compliment one another perfectly."




Oh that was a real treat to see...thank you
A dreamy gem


----------



## Mizmo

I loved this one...great dancing and fun


----------



## Snow74




----------



## jakbird

Snow74 said:


>


His version of The Twist set a unique record that stood until 2020.  It was the only song that reached Billboard number 1, in 1960, dropped off the charts, and came back to number one again in 1962.  Mariah Carey had a Christmas song that did the same, in 2020.


----------



## kburra

Just love the kids contribution!


----------



## Lara

Bruce Willis sings?...who knew...not bad
*"Save The Last Dance For Me"*
The Drifters below...original singers I believe.

I have found myself singing this the past
couple of days out of the clear blue.
So I thought it was time to share...


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Note all the enthused  cheering in the background. Many believe this is a dance that mostly appeals to men. But,  in fact,  it is far more popular among women.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## Nathan

oldiebutgoody said:


> Linked video
> Note all the enthused  cheering in the background. Many believe this is a dance that mostly appeals to men. But,  in fact,  it is far more popular among women.


Excellent athlete!


----------



## Lara

Stayin' Alive


----------



## Lara

Night Fever BeeGees Line Dancing in Japan
The Japanese often have outdoor exercise groups like this

Turn up the BeeGees volume and let's JOIN THEM...right where you are!
Even if you just do some toe-tapping....get the circulation going


----------



## horseless carriage

Yuval Hod & Nathalie Gomes can dance a good jive. I mean, GOOD!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

Why it`s never Too Late to start Dancing?

"Yes. it`s never too late to start dancing. Because dance is something which you do every day, maybe you don’t notice it but all your day to day activities includes you dancing in a rhythm. Great you decided to learn dancing. It’s one of the best things you can do with your mind, body & soul."

"Regular dancing is great way for losing weight, maintaining strong bones, improving posture and muscle strength, increasing balance and co-ordination, beating stress, anxiety and fear. You can read more about the amazing benefits of dance *here,* and you will start dancing right away."
(READ MORE)


----------



## Meanderer

Take the A Train (Duke Ellington, Strayhorn)


----------



## Lara

Stayin' Alive with All Rita Hayworth compilation...


----------



## kburra




----------



## oldpop

Well that didn't work.


----------



## timoc

kburra said:


>


Superb, I think I just finished my cornflakes in 7 seconds.


----------



## Meanderer

Vintage Dancing - Hollywood Glamour - Warsaw Collegiate Shag Festival 2020


----------



## Meanderer

Celebrating Ireland on St Patrick's Day




 The Gardiner Brothers


----------



## Pinky

Also for St. Patrick's Day


----------



## RubyK




----------



## David777

The Irish stepdance styles and old classic tap dance styles are very impressive to this person that also has enjoyed a lifetime of fast feet.  My own Rock style has none of the heel toe ankle tapping that frees up the rest of the body for more involvement and flow.  At a certain point in the right state of mind, everything going on below is just automatic without any thinking, that is an incredibly exhilarating visceral experience.  Thus it is just not all show but rather a tremendous internal experience.  That is how Flatley just seems to float around with powerful movements.


----------



## Lara

Is this India?

I googled "new 2022 dance videos" and was pleasantly surprised
when this refreshing clean innocent young video popped up...
with 17 Million views since it first posted in January 2022!

I had my finger on "Post Reply" but hesitated thinking
I'd better check out the translation for the lyrics before
posting and found that the song, "He Jisu",
is a praise song for Jesus. Of course, I approved.


----------



## David777

I like how they start dancing to a strong Rock like beat that charges their starting dancing rhythm before the music subsides into vocals.  They have tapped into the 8 position 3-dimensional bilateral symmetry of our bodies which is a common base of many fast rhythmic dance styles including the Irish stepdance, classic tap dance I just mentioned above and even ordinary bipedal walking.  Some biomechanics. 

The basic body form of bilateral segmented Earth creatures with a neural tube is a top head brain/food eating end and bottom digestion exit end with a number of neural segments between that in many animals have balanced numbers of at least 2 appendages on each side. Insects have 3 appendages on each side. Most common with lizards, birds, mammals, is two appendages on each side.  Fish and worms are segment wigglers without appendages. Bird wings are their front appendages while apes have arms with hands as their front appendages and lower bottom legs.  Only upright bipedal creatures would be able to standing dance.

For we bilateral symmetry humans with 2 appendages of each body side left and right that totals 4 and each of those in consideration it is 3-dimensional can be in a forward or rear position to balance the opposite end side of the body.  So 8 total positions.  Thus when one moves their right arm forward, it has a balanced effect on the left leg rearward.  Conversely a left leg forward effects the right arm rearward.  By tapping into a balanced elastic movement as the 4 positions go back and forth front and rearward, a natural dance rhythm can arise.  Most dance styles however quickly abandon that for more complex choreography affects and in the above that is all the arm and hand movements those women are making. In sports we also use the 8 positions of movement, and sometimes that is rhythmic as with dance including myself dynamically skiing.


----------



## Lara

Wow David. Who knew. I learn so much in Senior Forums. Regarding your last line, do you literally ski or are you using skiing as an example of the rhythmic movement you use when dancing? Can you post a youtube video example of that dance?


----------



## David777

Lara said:


> Wow David. Who knew. I learn so much in Senior Forums. Regarding your last line, do you literally ski or are you using skiing as an example of the rhythmic movement you use when dancing? Can you post a youtube video example of that dance?


I've been a hard core Tahoe ski enthusiast for over 4 decades.  Am a long time elite fall line bump skier. Here is an example of bilateral side to side dynamic skiing by a pro that uses similar 8 position bilateral symmetry of muscles and balance as dancers.


----------



## JonSR77

Lucille Ball and Ginger Rogers Dancing...


----------



## JonSR77

Dave Brubeck - Unsquare Dance


----------



## dobielvr

Lara said:


> Night Fever BeeGees Line Dancing in Japan
> The Japanese often have outdoor exercise groups like this
> 
> Turn up the BeeGees volume and let's JOIN THEM...right where you are!
> Even if you just do some toe-tapping....get the circulation going


I'd love to do that...looks like fun!


----------



## Lara

RubyK said:


>


Thank you Ruby for posting this one. It's such a feel good video. I smiled all the way through. Everyone in the audience, in the aisles, and on the stage...happy and smiling. I want to go there and be one of those dancers in the aisles wearing pretty dresses. I noticed a few white-haired senior women dancing in the program.


----------



## RubyK

Thank you @Lara. I'm glad you liked it. You can watch many Andre Rieu videos on You Tube. This one is so much fun to watch. All of his videos are good. The whole orchestra and the audience are entertaining.

Yes. I spotted many white-haired  seniors in that dance group. I wanted to be there with them in a long flowing blue dress.


----------



## palides2021

This gets me hopping! I like to listen to it while doing dishes, washing clothes, sweeping, etc. Or even dancing.lol


----------



## Lara

Good morning.
Anyone up for a dance on the beach?


----------



## Lara

In the streets of Paris...dancing at the 4 minute mark


----------



## dseag2

I lived in Miami for 18 years, so maybe I am partial to this one...


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lara

No sound for first 20 seconds so don't bother adjusting your sound.


----------



## Bella

C'mon! Hop in!






Ruby


----------



## JonSR77

Lara said:


> In the streets of Paris...dancing at the 4 minute mark



I like the flashmob videos, lots of fun...especially the marriage proposals.

Back in the 90s, I was at an important meeting held at the UN about poverty issues in Africa. Could not have been more somber.

On the way back home, I passed by Lincoln Center and I watched as a guy dropped to his knees and proposed. It was incredible.

NYC? No one looks each other in the eye. Everyone cold as ice.

And immediately that entire crowd went still and stared. And when she said yes, the entire crowd erupted in cheers.

Was an amazing moment.  And needed.


----------



## JonSR77

when they did musicals right...

The actors playing Caleb, Daniel, Ephraim and Frank were all professional dancers - with Jacques d'Amboise (Ephraim) appearing on loan from the New York City Ballet.


----------



## Lara

I need a sweet slow song to go with this picture...

Maybe a stanza from "Sway"?

"When marimbas start to play
Hold me close, make me sway
Like a lazy ocean hugs the shore
Hold me close, sway me more"


----------



## JonSR77

my mother was a huge fan of Jose Greco...


José Greco - Flamenco Danse


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Hour two of 24 Hours of Happy. This amazing video series is of countless people dancing to the song Happy. I first saw it as one complete 24 hour video and was blown away (it took me more than a day to watch). Now it's available on You Tube as 24 separate videos.  It's fun to watch ordinary people (though some seem to be professional dancers) and some cartoon characters dance their way through city streets, airports, gas stations, theaters and other locations. You can use your cursor to preview who's coming up and of course can fast forward. Pharell starts off each hour.  @Pecos @Pinky @Paco Dennis @Medusa


----------



## Paco Dennis

Hey! It's Party time!


----------



## Lara

Yowee! That oughta' get the old hearts pumpin' !  
I'm worn out now just watching it. That was fun Paco Dennis. Thx


----------



## Sassycakes

One of my favorite dance movies.


----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> Hour two of 24 Hours of Happy. This amazing video series is of countless people dancing to the song Happy. I first saw it as one complete 24 hour video and was blown away (it took me more than a day to watch). Now it's available on You Tube as 24 separate videos.  It's fun to watch ordinary people (though some seem to be professional dancers) and some cartoon characters dance their way through city streets, airports, gas stations, theaters and other locations. You can use your cursor to preview who's coming up and of course can fast forward. Pharell starts off each hour.  @Pecos @Pinky @Paco Dennis @Medusa


That is a lot of fun.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pecos said:


> That is a lot of fun.


So glad you enjoyed MDB. I'll be posting more Happy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Paco Dennis said:


> Hey! It's Party time!


Vaya Popi !!  Love Salsa dancing. This song is*!*


----------



## Bella

Howz about a Cyd Charrise-a-thon?! I just _love_ her! She's like no other. To me she's the epitome sophistication, grace, beauty, and elegance. Watch in full screen if you can.

"Meet Me In Las Vegas" (1956)    




"On An Island With You" (1948) - Cyd Charisse/Ricardo Montalban    




"Deep In My Heart" (1954) - Cyd Charisse/James Mitchell


----------



## Chris21E




----------



## Bella

Lou Bega - Mambo No. 5


----------



## Meanderer

From the waltzes of the 1800s to the animal dances of the 20th century ragtime era, Lexington Vintage Dance re-creates the manners and culture of times past.

Lexington Vintage Dance | Kentucky Life | KET


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> From the waltzes of the 1800s to the animal dances of the 20th century ragtime era, Lexington Vintage Dance re-creates the manners and culture of times past.
> 
> Lexington Vintage Dance | Kentucky Life | KET


Thanks, @Meanderer, this is wonderful!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella

Robert Randolph and The Family Band - Ain't Nothing Wrong With That​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes

The day I met my husband we went to Bristol, Pa. This lady reminds me of the mother of one of the other friends. I Loved watching it .Oh the memories


----------



## Bella

@Sassycakes

I love how she shoo's him out of the room and closes the door, lol!  And then tosses her glasses on the bed! That was great.


----------



## Bella

Gloria Grahame​


----------



## Lara

Wow! And it's not like they're teenagers. They're not even out of breath. Flawless.


----------



## Bella




----------



## David777

This weekend, will get to enjoy a few hours of outdoor music and dancing.  There are many smaller older suburban downtowns within the larger cities of our SFBA region.  Our local 5 block long downtown is an easy few blocks walk from my residence and has regular street events including a popular Sunday farmer's market.

This weekend over 8 hours each day, will have 4 band stages set up with a list of local region bands and solo musicians plus much food, art, crafts, beer, wine, kids fun stuff, tons of people.  Full range of music styles.  Although most people in this era can't or feel inhibited dancing in public, this freestyle rock fan will have too much fun.


----------



## Geezer Garage

I dance in the shop every day. The dog seems to think I have some kind of medical condition.


----------



## Lara

Wait till you see this dance with Patrick Swayze and his wife Lisa Nieme!
Their first time to dance together in 1994.

Unbelievable! She is liquid silver in that dress...pure elegance and grace.
And Patrick is amazing. So strong. I miss him. RIP
They dance to the Whitney Houston song "All The Man That I Need".


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## leigh91657




----------



## dseag2

Paco Dennis said:


>


One of my favorite movies of all time!


----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lara

Thank you for that, @Bella ! 
Just what I needed after being in a heavy SF discussion... a change of focus. Whew lol.
But if she says, "My baby can dance" one more time I gonna' scream!


----------



## Bella

*Bruno Mars*


----------



## horseless carriage

Watch these two and be dazzled. They are amazing!


----------



## Tempsontime65

One song that gets me crankin is[Body And Soul- The Four Tops].


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella

I love to dance and do a lot of it around the house, lol! 

It sure would be nice to have someone to dance with...


----------



## Lara

We all do this when we wake up in the morning, right ladies?
The perfect partner. He follows so well. The Sweetest Dance...


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Lara

96 yr old dancing with her whole family on Good Morning America.
Her T-Shirt says, "It took me 96 years to look this good!"


----------



## Lara

"I Hope You Dance"...an inspirational song by Lee Ann Womack


----------



## Patek24




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## palides2021

RadishRose said:


>


Thanks for this! This is so inspiring! I love to dance Greek!


----------



## palides2021

RadishRose said:


>


We have some Greek dances that resemble these, with the young men leading. Wonderful!


----------



## JustBonee

If this is already in this thread ... it's worth repeating!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## palides2021

This got me up and dancing, too! Ope!


----------



## Patek24




----------



## Lara

Evolution of Dance 2.0
from the current generation...newest version/14 minutes


----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lara

"Stop. Hammer time" haha
Typically I'm not a rap fan because I don't like attitude,
but this MC Hammer "Can't Touch This" is an exception...


----------



## Lara

"Dance in the Moonlight" by Design Diva


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Blessed

RadishRose said:


>


I was not raised catholic but my husband was. Many times as a teenager I would go to his house for the day. The priest and nuns of the local parish were often invited over for lunch or dinner.  I thought that they had given their life to God and the care for others. That is true but what was also true they were happy, kind people, they loved good food, loved to play games, dance and sing. They brought joy where ever they went!! More than one was happy to have a good drink or glass of wine or two. They can scream like mad watching a football game LOL


----------



## Bella




----------



## timoc

Laurel and Hardy dancing on at the ball,that's all by the avalon boys......​


----------



## RadishRose

Bella said:


>


Priceless!!


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## RadishRose

Marie5656 said:


>


I've seen several of the Git Ups, but missed this one. Thanks, Marie.


----------



## Patek24




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Patek24




----------



## dobielvr

Patek24 said:


>


Love this song.....reminds me of an old boyfriend.


----------



## Patek24




----------



## Bella




----------



## Been There




----------



## Been There




----------



## Been There




----------



## Been There




----------



## Been There




----------



## Been There




----------



## Meanderer

Walk Like An Egyptian Dance


----------



## Lara

Meanderer said:


> Walk Like An Egyptian Dance


Whoa. How does she move her head side to side when her body doesn't move??
That's so cool but I'm totally perplexed because I can't do it at all


----------



## Lara

Been There said:


>


Whoa. How does that female at the very end of the video, pick up that male,
throw him up on her shoulder, and dance off the stage carrying him like that??


----------



## Paco Dennis

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/wt1g7d


----------



## Meanderer

_"A bloke, his mum, his baby sister, the son of his best mate and thousands of people. Does life get better ? It is wonderful! And the song is beautiful. Never forget that Bruce is one of the greatest songwriters in history."_

Bruce Springsteen - Dancing In the Dark (from Born In The U.S.A. Live: London 2013)


----------



## Patek24




----------



## Lara

Dancing in the Moonlight...

https://www.facebook.com/NetflixANZ...ng-in-the-moonlight-netflix/2764062923604641/
`


----------



## JustBonee

Been There said:


>



Oh man!  ...  all your videos bring back so many memories  of Friday night dances ....


----------



## Been There

Bonnie said:


> Oh man!  ...  all your videos bring back so many memories  of Friday night dances ....


I liked the music back then better than in my generation, which was the 70's. The 70's music with all the British groups and psychedelic music just did not appeal to me. That's not to say there weren't a few groups that I did enjoy, but the majority of music was better in the earlier years.


----------



## horseless carriage

The times that we danced The Lambada and the shock reaction to it, wonderful.
How we would love to raise eyebrows today, a couple of geriatrics gyrating around
the dance floor. Chance would be a fine thing, that dance is a killer on the knees.


----------



## Been There




----------



## Lara

Dancing to IKO IKO


----------



## Bretrick

Northern Soul Dancing - Do I Love You​


----------



## Alligatorob

Lara said:


> I Feel Like Dancing!!


I felt like dancing once, but then Pres Ford pardoned Nixon and the feeling quickly died...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

60 Year Old Kills Hip Hop Routine...she even twirls on her head


----------



## Bella




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Patek24




----------



## palides2021

This starts slow, but has a nice vibe. I like the dancer in this video -


----------



## dobielvr

palides2021 said:


> This starts slow, but has a nice vibe. I like the dancer in this video -


I like Chris Rea...he has a really unique voice.
Thx for sharing.


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Jamala




----------



## palides2021

RadishRose said:


>


Quite a creative rendition of the traditional Greek syrtaki. They had the right shoes and vests, but were missing the "foustanella."


----------



## Paco Dennis

1920s dances featuring the Charleston, the Peabody, Turkey Trot and more​


----------



## RadishRose

palides2021 said:


> Quite a creative rendition of the traditional Greek syrtaki. They had the right shoes and vests, but were missing the "foustanella."


foustanella, the skirt.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Knight

When 1st. married my teen bride tried to teach me this dance style, I tried but never had the stamina to finish a song.





I got props for trying.


----------



## palides2021

I like this lively dance video -


----------



## RadishRose

palides2021 said:


> I like this lively dance video -


That certainly was lively! But where did I hear that song before? Was it in a Woody Allen or Frederico Fellini film? I know I heard it somewhere....

The first lady, is it Bardot or Charo? No, but she looks familiar.

Sophia Loren is unmistakable!


----------



## palides2021

This one's a nice slow pace you can dance to:


----------



## palides2021

RadishRose said:


> That certainly was lively! But where did I hear that song before? Was it in a Woody Allen or Frederico Fellini film? I know I heard it somewhere....
> 
> The first lady, is it Bardot or Charo? No, but she looks familiar.
> 
> Sophia Loren is unmistakable!


Not sure, but was quite enjoyable! Glad you liked it!


----------



## RadishRose

palides2021 said:


> This one's a nice slow pace you can dance to:


----------



## Jamala

RadishRose said:


> That certainly was lively! But where did I hear that song before? Was it in a Woody Allen or Frederico Fellini film? I know I heard it somewhere....
> 
> The first lady, is it Bardot or Charo? No, but she looks familiar.
> 
> Sophia Loren is unmistakable!



You do know your music RadishRose..yes the music is from the Woody Allen film “To Rome with Love”


----------



## Bella

RadishRose said:


> That certainly was lively! But where did I hear that song before? Was it in a Woody Allen or Frederico Fellini film? I know I heard it somewhere....
> 
> *The first lady, is it Bardot or Charo?* No, but she looks familiar.
> 
> Sophia Loren is unmistakable!


It's Brigitte Anne-Marie Bardot.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Superman Dance - Psychoville - BBC Two


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## 1955

I hate it when I feel like dancing then remember introverts don’t like to dance!


----------



## Lara

haha RadishRose...way to start my day with big smiles. I still need to fix my faulty "Copy & Paste" for media so I miss not being able to participate. It's complicated. So thank you and others for continuing to spread the happiness


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> haha RadishRose...way to start my day with big smiles. I still need to fix my faulty "Copy & Paste" for media so I miss not being able to participate. It's complicated. So thank you and others for continuing to spread the happiness


Sorry about the malfunction. I wouldn't have a clue. Good luck fixing it.


----------



## palides2021

RadishRose said:


>


This was really good, @RadishRose! Thanks for the uplifting video! Have shared with family and friends.


----------



## palides2021

Meanderer said:


> Superman Dance - Psychoville - BBC Two


Another hilarious dancing video! Thanks!


----------



## palides2021

1955 said:


> I hate it when I feel like dancing then remember introverts don’t like to dance!


Maybe let your feet dance while the introvert watches.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

This police officer feels like dancing every day and he brighten's people's mornings because of it.


----------



## RadishRose

OneEyedDiva said:


> This police officer feels like dancing every day and he brighten's people's mornings because of it.


Oh, I love this guy!!


----------



## Gary O'

I Feel Like Dancing!!​
Yeah, I get that way sometimes

get in the groove

begin to move

then

this happens






​and I hurt myself


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> I Feel Like Dancing!!​
> Yeah, I get that way sometimes
> 
> get in the groove
> 
> begin to move
> 
> then
> 
> this happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​and I hurt myself


Oh my dog!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hearlady

Wow, great!


----------



## Lara

I'm back. After months and months of a computer glitch keeping me from posting here...it fixed itself. Go figure.
But I've been following everyone's posts and enjoying every one of them!! Thank you for keeping the thread alive and fun!!


----------



## Lara

Golden Girls Dance Marathon
*Slide the bar to the 32 mark to start the Golden Girls showing off their dance skills!*
And don't miss who wins!!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky

Dancing starts at 1:35


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## horseless carriage

The swing jive scene is certainly putting Covid behind it. We were due to go to such a dance this coming Saturday, but we both have a miserable cold, so it's stay at home this weekend, no point spreading the cold germs around. But in a couple of weeks we are off to New Milton to see The Jive Aces




That's followed at the end of the month by Miss Annie & The Midnight Shift.
What a lovely lady she is. we went to her wedding just before the covid lockdown.




In February we have tickets for both The Boogie Bumpers




And Swing Unlimited:




Then on into March with The D-Day Darlings:





All the audience/dancers will be in period dress, now you know why I dress as I do.


----------

